# Sunglasses (or Shaver’s Shades Shebang)



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Ok, I lied - this is not a shebang. Although, it could be if the members can be persuaded to contribute pics of their own favoured choices.

Summer approaches and this can be something of a trying time for the well-dressed gentleman, the number of items worn at any one time is reduced and there is some dispute over propriety (short sleeved shirts, anyone?) 

However, a dreadful error I see time and again is poorly chosen sunglasses. 

Mirror shades? Yuk.

Day-glo cyclist shades? Bah! 

The over-priced shades worn by Daniel Craig in the last Bond movie? Not on your nelly. 

Something Neo might wear in the Matrix? Heaven forfend. 

Here are my current favourites, a simple pair of Foster Grant's, which (I believe) compliment my face-shape and are highly traditional in design.

But what do you gentleman carry to protect your eyes in the Summer? What do we AAAC chaps believe to be acceptable sunglasses for a stylish fellow about his business on a sun-drenched day?

















".....And a really fine pair of shades means everything...."


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have several pair but my favorites are my Persols.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Oakley "Flak Jacket". I have several different colored lenses (all polarized/mirrored) but prefer black when dressed in a suit. I have heard that polarized lenses are best for the eyes. Perhaps it's just marketing but at $90 for a set(versus $70 for non), I'll just assume the many sources I saw were basing the thought off of something (besides the u.s. is quick to kill off alot if the false advertising).


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

C'mon guys - google copy and paste pics please. let's see the designs to which you refer.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Shaver said:


> C'mon guys - google copy and paste pics please. let's see the designs to which you refer.


Patience my friend. I have to look up a bit of this between breaking up the kid-s fighting in the bath tub.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

My only pair are tortoiseshell Ray Ban Wayfarers, I love them. I would love to get some Persol 0714's, but try as I might, they just really don't suit my face as well as square frames


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Black:

Fire:

https://imageshack.com/i/n7q1p0tj

Jade:

https://imageshack.com/i/n6swiij

Happy now? Again, I agree they are more "sports" shades than something great for a suit ...but...From what I researched (and no, I'm not going to provide resources from a year ago), it seems that Oakley has the best lenses for the eyes. Does it matter? I don't really "know", but just as I'll keep using shoe trees (despite the debate), I'll keep using the eyewear that I've found to be the least harmful. While my hearing is a bit shot (ear protection wasn't really "in" when I served in the U.S. Army Infantry, and was actually seen as being a disadvatage in the field), my eyes are still quite sharp at 41 & I prefer they stay as such.

I myself find it fun to change the lenses and that's another advantage (to me) of Oakley over others (although other brands may allow such, I haven't seen such a feature). If we were to believe Oakley marketing, the different colors actually serve different functions (i.e. golf, skiing, bicycling, shooting, etc), but I go more towards mood and dress myself..

Initial cost was around $230 for the frames and a pair of polarized lenses, with additional lenses at about $90 per pair for "polarized" or $60-70 for" non-polarized". I got the original pair with Jade lenses from Macy's, the black lenses from sunglass hut, and the fire, ice, and "red", from an Oakley store.

Sorry but I have no photos of the ice and red but they're easy to find on the Oakley website.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Cool thread, nice shades.

I wear these the most as an everyday choice:





These when I decide that I am just too cool for school:



And these when cycling:


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Ok, I lied - this is not a shebang. Although, it could be if the members can be persuaded to contribute pics of their own favoured choices.
> 
> Summer approaches and this can be something of a trying time for the well-dressed gentleman, the number of items worn at any one time is reduced and there is some dispute over propriety (short sleeved shirts, anyone?)
> 
> ...


I have a Ray-Ban aviators only. I plan on buying Persol PO2953S next year as Harvey Specter wore them.

Anyway, I'm not a big fan of shades. I prefer not to wear them.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

orange fury said:


> My only pair are tortoiseshell Ray Ban Wayfarers, I love them. I would love to get some Persol 0714's, but try as I might, they just really don't suit my face as well as square frames


I tried Wayfarers once. They were pitch black and it fits me bad. In black shades I look like a blind man - stupid look. I need a lighter shades like brown so my eyes can be seen through it.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

*Shaver*, as for the errors you've mentioned. I agree on all of them except for James Bond's (I haven't seen or don't remember his glasses). No mirror shades, no Neo style etc.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

take_five said:


> *Shaver*, as for the errors you've mentioned. I agree on all of them except for James Bond's (I haven't seen or don't remember his glasses). No mirror shades, no Neo style etc.


So if non-mirrored shades are bad for your eyes, it's ok as long as it fits into style? I wouldn't wear shoes that are bad for my feet just out of "style"either (in fact, I have "gifted" $1'000s of shoes to my family out of concern for my feet).

Just a question.... What exactly is "neo" style? Anything one can imagine as coming from the movie? Can we, as the supposed "clothing experts", try to classify things a bit better than such? After 60 years of James Bond movies, I have some réservations that any single style of the several actors (and their "makeup artists), can be agreed upon as being "the style" to emulate.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

justonemore said:


> So if non-mirrored shades are bad for your eyes, it's ok as long as it fits into style? I wouldn't wear shoes that are bad for my feet just out of "style"either (in fact, I have "gifted" $1'000s of shoes to my family out of concern for my feet).
> 
> Just a question.... What exactly is "neo" style? Anything one can imagine as coming from the movie? Can we, as the supposed "clothing experts", try to classify things a bit better than such?


Who says non-mirrored shades are bad for the eyes? It is a wrong statement.

As for neo-style. Here it is:


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

take_five said:


> Who says non-mirrored shades are bad for the eyes? It is a wrong statement.
> 
> As for neo-style. Here it is:
> View attachment 11340


Ooofff. I will try to find a few references as to the idea. As I mentioned in my previous postings, I a not overly willing to go too far on this issue (and am trying to cut my AAAC time down to 1 hour a week).

While not a post grad in cinema arts, didn't "Neo" have a few different styles of shades or was it always the same?


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Presently, I wear Cocoon brand clip-on sunglasses for my prescription spectacles.

When I get around to it, I will buy a pair of Ray-Ban Clubmasters.










*

Ray-Ban Clubmaster, in gunmetal*


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

My favorites are Ray Ban Aviators, and some Maui Jim's. Unfortunately there is an inverse relationship between the prices of my sunglasses and the length of time I have them before being lost or broken. As such I have gone thru innumerable pairs of Ray Ban and 3 pairs of Maui Jim's. Yet I have a collection of $10-15 sunglasses purchased at rest stops on the Parkways, that date back to the early 70's. Try as I might to lose them they keep turning up, usually just after I've bought another pair.


----------



## kaehlin (Mar 29, 2014)

This is a great, timely thread. I wear prescription sunglasses, and my only pair in a current prescription is very similar to Roger's cycling shades (I also use mine for cycling). I'd like to get a pair with a more everyday/less NeoEsque look, so I'll be watching the responses here.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Oakley Ducati Fuel Cells:


----------



## FilipI (Jan 31, 2014)

Pierre Cardin









Ray Ban










Persol


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^I really want to get me a pair of those classic, old school Ray Bans.....


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

justonemore said:


> Happy now? Again, I agree they are more "sports" shades than something great for a suit ...but...From what I researched (and no, I'm not going to provide resources from a year ago), it seems that Oakley has the best lenses for the eyes. Does it matter? I don't really "


Luxottica makes/owns Ray Ban, Persol, Oakley, etc., I believe all of them use the same lenses


----------



## mjpwooo (Dec 27, 2013)

If one is going to spend thousands taking care of one's feet, one must also spend at least a fraction of that taking care of and protecting his eyes.

Polarized, Maui Jim. Any model that fits! (sorry, no pics as I am on phone and I like literally 15 shades on their site within the first 4 page options.) 
www.mauijim.com

Costa Del Mar, Oakley... all very good. Polarized, no matter what.

Protect your eyes, boys. All of our great clothes/shoes don't count for much if you can't see them. I do not think $15 to protect the eyes is enough. Not judging at all, just offering my opinion.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

orange fury said:


> My only pair are tortoiseshell Ray Ban Wayfarers, I love them.


This.

Though, at the moment I've misplaced mine. And I'm not really missing them because I'm having more fun wearing a pair of black Wayfarer knockoffs.

Why are they more fun? Because they're so old they have glass lenses, and they're stamped "made in Austria." Imagine! There once was a time even the copies were first world products.

My next pair is likely to be Shuron MacArthur aviators.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

FilipI said:


> Pierre Cardin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is the persol?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgh (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry Shaver. James Bond it is.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

I wear this or the straw hat some of you might have seen in the WAYWT thread to protect my eyes:

(https://huthaus.ch/haarfilzhut/16-haarfilz-bogart.html)


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Ronsir Zyl clip on black/silver.

https://optometristattic.com/images/COMBO_IMG/3628/3628-CLIP_ANGL.jpg

https://optometristattic.com/images/COMBO_IMG/3628/3628-CLIP_FRNT.jpg


----------



## FilipI (Jan 31, 2014)

jm22 said:


> What model is the persol?


It's Persol PO3043-S


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

About five years ago, the Oliver People's store near me had a pair of "vintage" sunglasses in the window (these) that reminded me of my thirty year old Oliver People glasses (which were vintage-inspired in the 1980s when I bought them).

I went into the store - a store populated with the thick-framed glasses that were in style then (and now) - and, literally, there was one pair of the ones I saw in the window (the ones in the window) and I bought them on the spot. I have only spent a lot of money on an item, on impulse, a few times in my life and have never been disappointed when I did.

These glasses are one of those times. I love the vintage style as they look right out of the 1920s/30s to me and, as I have a thin face and fine bones, I am told this style compliments my features. But for me, it is the vintage look and feel that does it - they are timeless, classic or whatever other adjective denotes always in style, but only occasionally fashionable.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

For fishing, boating, etc.....




And for everyday.....


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

For work:








(Ray Ban 3194)

And for play:









(Ray Ban 3183)

Both styles have gunmetal grey frames and green polarized lenses.
Whilst I realise that they are very similar in design, my reason for owning both styles is that I do not think the rimless ones would stand up to the rigours of work.
(Plus, while others may not agree, I think they look pretty good on me )


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

I've been eyeing some Persol 714s or 649s. Wayfarer's look OK to me, however all of the hipsters wear them so they're a bit too ubiquitous at the moment. 

Sport-style sunglasses should be reserved for those times when one is participating in sports. Definitely not with any tailored clothing. Even with casual wear, only if it's active-casual wear, in which case you should be doing something active. 

Sports sunglasses with a suit is like wearing running shoes with a suit.


----------



## sethblack (Sep 17, 2013)

When I was notified last month that I was going to be posted in Abu Dhabi, a friend of mine suggested that I get myself a pair of sunglasses. It's also going to be summer and the sun can be pretty vicious. So, I got myself this pair of Lee Cooper sunglasses and fitted them with prescription lenses:



I like them because they look a bit similar to the aviators but are significantly smaller. I think these fit my face better than normal aviators. I paid about $80 for them and they have served me well so far. It does get very hot here, up to about 50C in the summer peak, and there are almost no clouds at all.

The thing is, due to my already thoroughly ruined eyesight, I had to fit these freakishly thick lenses on them so I ended up with this:



The handles can't even be folded all the way :tongue2:. And I only realized this when I got them from the optician's, which is one day before my flight :icon_headagainstwal

Oh well...


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Sunglasses are not my favourite accessory and I avoid them as much as possible. Yet even an English summer day can be glaring for eyes like mine, so I have accumulated a few pairs over the last 30 years, hoping to find at last a pair that a) suits me, b) fits comfortably, and c) has the right type of tint. Neither of the following quite ticks all these boxes, they're a bit of a compromise:







L&B Aviators







Tortoiseshell Persols


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

Maui Jim Shorelines
https://cdn4.smartbuyglasses.com/pu...asses/Maui Jim/Maui Jim Shoreline H114-25.jpg

Maui Jim Kalas
https://www.thomasdentalandeye.com/webpix/frames/maui jim/kala

and Maui Jim Kahunas
https://www.mikesroadtrip.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/maui-jim_kahuna_grey-1024x471.jpg

Chris


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I was disheartened to find a crack in the temple of my 20+ year old Randolph Engineering aviators. New parts are available (at a mere half the price of complete new frames) but I'm unsure that the color would match as the current gunmetal does not seem to have the matte finish mine do.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Black, Wayfarer-style cheapos right now. I can assure you that I haven't been mistaken for a blind man yet.



justonemore said:


> Ooofff. I will try to find a few references as to the idea. As I mentioned in my previous postings, I a not overly willing to go too far on this issue (and am trying to cut my AAAC time down to 1 hour a week).
> 
> While not a post grad in cinema arts, didn't "Neo" have a few different styles of shades or was it always the same?


The style was the same throughout the first movie, they were altered slightly for the second and third along with the rest of the actors.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

hohne1 said:


> Maui Jim Shorelines
> https://cdn4.smartbuyglasses.com/pu...asses/Maui Jim/Maui Jim Shoreline H114-25.jpg
> 
> Maui Jim Kalas
> ...


+1 on the Maui Jim Shorelines, along with a pair of Ray Ban Clubmaster IIs (Polarized, of course), and a pair of Persol 2720s.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been wearing the same pair of tortoise shell Ray-Ban Wayferers for close to 15 years and I like them quite a bit:










I've been thinking about switching things up a bit though and I was in my local men's store the other day picking up a new suit and noticed that they have begun carrying Randolph Engineering sunglasses. I tried on a couple pair of aviators that I really liked the size and shape of but they unfortunately did not have any with the polarized lenses which have become a must for me.

I also have a pair of Maui Jim Big Kahunas but I haven't worn them in probably close to a decade. Maybe I should dig them out again...


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

My arsenal.

Persol 714s...










Persol 3024...

Persol 2244s...

Persol 2394s...

Let the record show that each of these were purchased at local outlet stores - NM Last Call or Sak Off 5th. Though retailing in the $300 range I picked them up at around $80 or less each.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tempest said:


> I was disheartened to find a crack in the temple of my 20+ year old Randolph Engineering aviators. New parts are available (at a mere half the price of complete new frames) but I'm unsure that the color would match as the current gunmetal does not seem to have the matte finish mine do.


Send them back to Randolph Engineering. If they can't fix them (satisfactorily) they will send you a new pair. At least that's what they did with mine. Great customer service! Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

So, not sure how popular these are going to be with y'all, but I love my : polarized glass lenses with selective spectrum control, decreasing the blues to lower eye strain, and just enough photochromic effect. Plus, $170 isn't bad considering how high prices can go on other brands.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Shuron sunglasses. I wear Shuron Ronsir Zyl glasses and clip-ons on day's I don't feel like putting in contacts (mine have Aztec cable temples):

...Ronsir Sidewinders in black with polarized lenses, most days (the keyhole bridge is...key):










...polarized American Optical pilot sunglasses with cable temples for hiking, sports, etc. (cable temples keep them from slipping):

... and the bayonet-templed version of the same for being able to wear under my motorcycle helmet:

I wouldn't mind adding a pair of the Shuron Freeway in tortoise to my collection though:


----------



## Greenshirt (May 22, 2013)

Mine is Persol 714.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

Grayson said:


> My arsenal.
> 
> Persol 714s...
> 
> ...


Why do you buy Persol only? Just curios.


----------



## vinyllover (May 3, 2014)

Sunglasses are daily wear, year-round in the sunshine state. 

Hard to go wrong with some type of aviators.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

justonemore said:


> (and am trying to cut my AAAC time down to 1 hour a week).


Why is that? I'm trying to do the opposite - to increase my time on here to several hours a week but I hardly can. 



justonemore said:


> While not a post grad in cinema arts, didn't "Neo" have a few different styles of shades or was it always the same?


I saw him wearing different shades.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

take_five said:


> Why do you buy Persol only? Just curios.


Cant speak for Grayson, but Persol makes some great sunglasses in classic styles. I'd love to own a couple pair personally.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Reuben said:


> So, not sure how popular these are going to be with y'all, but I love my ...


I thrifted a pair of those last summer. They aren't sunglasses, they're blast shields. I put them on and had an immediate desire to don a charcoal tweed jacket with a white silk scarf while seeking out the nearest watering hole for an oversize martini.



hardline_42 said:


> I wouldn't mind adding a pair of the Shuron Freeway in tortoise to my collection though:


Those are very nice.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> So, not sure how popular these are going to be with y'all, but I love my : polarized glass lenses with selective spectrum control, decreasing the blues to lower eye strain, and just enough photochromic effect. Plus, $170 isn't bad considering how high prices can go on other brands.


Dont know why, but the shape (aside from the bridge) reminded me of:


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

take_five said:


> Why do you buy Persol only? Just curious.


Not only Persols... I also own a motley assortment of Maui Jims, Ray Bans, and an old pair of Serengeti drivers. But the Persols shown are really my "A-Team" of shades, and the ones I reach for every morning for the drive to work.

My experience with Persols is that they have excellent lenses, look good with both dress and casual clothing, and consistently get the most compliments. Hence the preference.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Also, because pics were requested, my Ray-Ban 2140 tortoiseshell wayfarers:



Added bonus- the shirt that was partially responsible for the shutdown of the short sleeve shirt thread (un-ironed and untucked with shorts and flip flops no less) :devil:


----------



## FilipI (Jan 31, 2014)

Grayson said:


> My experience with Persols is that they have excellent lenses, look good with both dress and casual clothing, and consistently get the most compliments.


I second this...


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

I currently have these






Oliver Peoples Benedict VFX Lenses. The lenses are beautiful.

Looking for something like these, but don't feel like dropping $300 right now. Anyone familiar with similar models from someone other than Maui Jim (as great as they are)


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

A new pair of Warby Parker Downings . . .


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

My current line up of sunglasses, starting with Randolph Engineering Aviator:








Persol 2953S


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

RayBan Classic Wayfarer in Tortoise Shell








RayBan New Wayfarer in Matte Black


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Grayson said:


> My arsenal.
> 
> Persol 714s...


These are freaking gorgeous.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

For about 3 years I wore a pair of Ray Ban New Wayfarers, they were perfect for me especially in tortoise shell. I recently lost them. I waited about a month before I decided to replace them in hopes that they would turn up somewhere.

I replaced them with Persol 3059 they are my first Polarized glasses, and I truly enjoy them. I was originally just going to buy new wayfarers again, but they changed the shape a little bit, and they didn't fit well on my face anymore.

Here are the Persol's in action while walking my pup this morning.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

> These are freaking gorgeous.


 - RogerP

^^^ My reaction as well.  These babies are actually folding sunglasses (at the nose bridge and mid-temple), and have outstanding provenance.

They were a favorite of this guy...









And yes... I found them at a NM Last Call for less than $80!


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Though I have not read this entire thread, and at the risk of sounding like a broken record - again - my recommendation is to go vintage.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Grayson said:


> And yes...* I found them at a NM Last Call for less than $80*!


I hate you.

Just kidding. Yes, I looked them up when I first saw your pics. Very spendy at full retail, but soooo nice. I can't even begin to rationalize such a purchase as a 4th pair, and I am pretty damned good at rationalizing purchases. Enjoy the heck out of them! Thread winner, IMO.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Grayson said:


> And yes... I found them at a NM Last Call for less than $80!


Cant describe how jealous I am of you for getting them at that price lol, the lowest I've seen them new was around the $160 mark (still far more easily justified than the $300+ retail)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I love to wear sunglasses especially when they look cool on you.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

RogerP said:


> Cool thread, nice shades.
> 
> I wear these the most as an everyday choice:
> 
> ...


very sharp.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I need prescription sunglasses, and as I have an extreme prescription, they're very expensive. As Revo no longer make prescription lenses (theirs used to be fantastic), and Maui Jim - who I was informed had the best optics - don't make lenses strong enough, that does impose some limitations. To my own surprise, the frames I liked most from the selection available to me were...Armani.


----------



## LJC (May 18, 2014)

Tinted Stetson 273s.

Think "Three Days of the Condor".


----------



## LJC (May 18, 2014)

Allow mw to add: While popular the Persols and Raybans are just too common for me to bear wearing and look like everyone else. 

They are also less practical than the 273s, which have an all orbit protection - they are big frames! Flight Google 58s are also a good choice... until the hipsters discover them. They were worn by test pilots and astronauts, not just pilots.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

American Optical aviators. I figure if they were good enough for Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin, they're probably good enough for me. A pair runs around $45, which is ridiculously reasonable given the quality of the glasses.

Between frame color, lens diameter, temple design, polarization (or not), lens color, etc., there are literally a couple of hundred ways to "tweak" a pair of AO sunglasses to meet one's specific preferences. (I bought my current pair from Optics Planet, which had a huge selection from which to choose.)

I prefer the Original Pilots, but with spatula temples, not bayonet. Bayonet may be more "authentic," in some sense (arguable), but other than this their big advantage is that they permit the glasses to be easily put on and taken off when wearing a flight helmet. Which is largely irrelevant to those of us who seldom don flight helmets.

I also like the grey glass lenses. Grey is much more color-neutral than are green or amber (which is why photographic neutral density filters are grey, and not some other color), and I like keeping color shift to a minimum.

I wear non-polarized lenses, since while polarized lenses do have very real advantages in terms of glare reduction, they can also cause certain types of electronic displays to "black out." This is not just a theoretical consideration - one can not infrequently encounter it when looking at the instrument panels in some popular cars, or when looking at some smartphone displays. (Although if you're often on the water, the benefits of polarized lenses probably outweigh the disadvantages.)

I like the optical quality and scratch resistance of quality optical glass lenses. Polycarbonate lenses certainly have their place, and if I were looking specifically for protective eyewear, I'd likely opt for polycarbonate. But for everyday wear, AO's glass lenses' impact resistance is quite adequate, and the advantages of optical glass appeal to me.

Below: Astronauts Pete Conrad (3rd man to walk on the moon) and Gordon Cooper (one of the original Mercury 7 astronauts), wearing their AO sunglasses. Conrad and Cooper were the flight crew for the Gemini 5 mission.










Below: Buzz Aldrin (2nd man to walk on moon), with his AO Pilots in his left hand, as he places them into a sleeve pocket.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I like aviator sunglasses like the ones cops used to wear.


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

My sunglasses are round with tortoise colored plastic over wire frames........


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

My current shades are Serengeti Drivers, aviator style with black frames. Before that I was wearing Ray-Ban wraparounds. They were really too small, but I think they looked better. My wife also liked the way the Ray-Bans looked. I searched for the same glasses in a wider size, but no luck. I have mine made with prescription lenses, and I think the lenses in my current Serengetis were actually made or ground here in Vermont.

I spent some time poking around trying to upload photos, but with no success. I may try again later.


----------



## mdm08033 (Apr 1, 2013)

Acme said:


> This....My next pair is likely to be Shuron MacArthur aviators.


I just ordered mine today. Thank you for the tip.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Sunglasses to me are a tool. I have different pairs for different situations.

My current arsenal is as follows:

RayBan Wayfarer 2113 - green lens (my "dress" glasses - suits on down to business casual)
Maui Jim Peahi - high contrast bronze lens (my "do-all" glasses - driving, trout fishing, flats fishing, low-light hunting - anything where the absolute highest contrast possible is a solid advantage)
Costa Del Mar Tuna Alley - green mirror/amber lens ( bright sun/beach glasses - surf fishing, kayak fishing, mid-day on the lake)
Costa Del Mar Man O War - dark grey lens (darkest pair I own - pretty much exclusively used for big, open water fishing where surface glare is 360* and very intense [also, this pair has shields that attach to the frames to block out all light leaks])
Scattante something-or-other - interchangeable yellow, rose, mirror and clear lenses (only wear this pair of cycling)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

do you guys wear aviators?


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

^Yes, I've got a pair of Doir homme aviators that I get a ton of compliments on... but they're not comfortable for long wears.

They look something like...


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Just a follow-up to demonstrate to share my Persol 714's in action...









My lady is wearing a lovely pair of David Yurmans (https://www.davidyurman.com/women/eyewear/D0AFX/signature-cable-sunglasses-garnet).


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ So jealous of the sun and sand that I don't have time to be jealous of the shades. :redface:


----------



## Carguy (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Ray Ban aviators and have three pair, but my favorite pair are the Rose Gold, which I'd love to post a picture from the net of, but I have absolutely no idea how....so I'll post a pic of me wearing them. If I'm not wearing theses, then it's the Serengeti Drivers - both pairs I've owned for over 20 years - a miracle I haven't lost them!


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

This just in, a pair of Persol 3058s (https://www.persol.com/usa/sunglasses/suprema/PO3058S/95-71) has been added to the stable...










Also found at NM Last Call, and for under $80. :cool2:


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

Those look very similar to my 2953s, but with a slightly more pronounced dip at the bridge. Which NM Last Call do you frequent? I'll have to stop there before you clean out all the Persols.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Howard said:


> do you guys wear aviators?


They were my preferred sunglasses before I got a pair of Wayfarer-style ones.


----------



## Carrsville (Mar 2, 2009)

Not sure if anyone is interested but I have a pair of Persol 2953's for sale here, 

I'll post them in the Sales Forum as well.


----------



## downzero (Aug 31, 2013)

Mine are something like this in black.

I will go with gunmetal or brown next time, just because I love to wear blue or brown (aka, navy blazer or a brown camelhair or tweed jacket) and brown might go better.

Although the original, green-gray ray ban lens is my favorite, and I prefer it over polarized.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought I should jump on this thread before it's forgotten: This month I bought my first pair of "nice" sunglasses (i.e. something superior to one purchased at a drug store), and I just spent the past week on a beach in the blazing sun, feeling very grateful for having splurged on the pair. My choice is something I can't recommend more highly: Randolph Engineering's made-in-USA, MIL-Spec, aviators. Otherwise known as Don Draper's shades:


----------



## craenor (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll be ordering a new pair of Prescription Serengeti Sunglasses sometime in the next few weeks/months. To my Serengeti Sunglasses just use better lens technology. The colors, lighting, etc. are all just better through Serengeti's.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^ I agree that Serengeti Drivers are a superior lens, and outstanding for long car trips in varying light conditions. One caution from personal experience - do not let them sit in a hot car while you are about your day's business. I had two pair develop a clean horizontal split across the lens middle that was attributed to heat stress. It was a learning experience, especially as I didn't look into it until the second time it happened. :crazy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I love wearing my aviators, they're such cool sunglasses, they make you look cool.


----------



## Carguy (Nov 29, 2012)

Grayson said:


> ^^^ I agree that Serengeti Drivers are a superior lens, and outstanding for long car trips in varying light conditions. One caution from personal experience - do not let them sit in a hot car while you are about your day's business. I had two pair develop a clean horizontal split across the lens middle that was attributed to heat stress. It was a learning experience, especially as I didn't look into it until the second time it happened. :crazy:


I concur all around here....my Serengeti Drivers are some of the best sunglasses there are. I wear them often when driving and have found that I can leave them on even in low light/rainy conditions and they improve the view. Fortunately, I have not had Sir Grayson's mistake......yet. The older I get, however, the more forgetful I get! :confused2:


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

I recommend real glass lens sunglasses. They are hard to find these days because most brands are pushing the lighter weight synthetic plastic stuff, but a few brands do still offer real glass lenses.


----------



## craenor (Jul 17, 2014)

DG123 said:


> I recommend real glass lens sunglasses. They are hard to find these days because most brands are pushing the lighter weight synthetic plastic stuff, but a few brands do still offer real glass lenses.


Serengeti's offer two types of lenses, ultra-light glass or their own creation that's 75% lighter. The trademarked name is Polar PhD - supposed to be great, but I've never used it.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

craenor said:


> Serengeti's offer two types of lenses, ultra-light glass or their own creation that's 75% lighter. The trademarked name is Polar PhD - supposed to be great, but I've never used it.


Seregeti brand , a division of Bushnell Corportauon, has a few categories of sunglasses, and like most sunglass brands the lenses are synthetic-plastic-polycarbonate-Polar PhD etc... But Serenegti still does produce several styles of sunglasses with real glass lenses. The "Drivers" collection, which a few guys here on this thread have mentioned, includes real glass lenses.


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

Doesn't quite count as these are my favourite skiing sunglasses, but here's to the forum anyway !!


----------



## wahoo97 (Jul 17, 2014)

Love those glasses. Did you get them on Amazon, or is there a better place to get them?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Shuron Ronsir w/RX lenses;










(Not my cars)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a couple of OP Sheldrake frames that I purchased for two sets of prescription glasses a couple of years ago. I'm thinking of turning one set into prescription sunglasses, the darker framed, like these:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

wahoo97 said:


> Love those glasses. Did you get them on Amazon, or is there a better place to get them?


I got my aviators from Amazon.


----------



## wahoo97 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry - I meant the Randolph's that Tocqueville mentioned.


----------

